# Boca? JLB?  Big Cedar Week AFTER Thanksgiving?



## In The Pink (Nov 7, 2008)

Hubby changed jobs within the company this year and it messed up our vacation plans (luckily we hadn't booked anything), and then they got changed again, so now we're going "at the last minute". . . . right after Thanksgiving so I picked up an RCI "Last Call" on a studio at Bluegreen Wilderness Club at Big Cedar.  

We literally "stumbled" upon the resort a couple of years ago while on an Ozark sightseeing trip and had our tongues hanging out with it's beauty, so we're very excited to be booked there, but need to know what there is to do at that time of year?  I know the weather will be at best cool,and possibly "cooler"! so I'm guessing lake and pool activities are out.  We're not the "Branson Type", although we may suck it up and try Jim Stafford's show.... waddya think?

We've been to Eureka Springs, and the Passon Play, twice.  Silver Dollar City is probably a go.  What is the "Dogwood Canyon Tour", and "Ozark Mountain Christmas"?  Anything else we should look into?

Since we have 3 weeks from booking to arrival, I don't have a lot of time to research, so your advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## ace2000 (Nov 8, 2008)

You're coming right in the middle of 'Christmas in the Ozarks'.  That's just the overall theme for Branson during that time of year.  Hopefully, the weather will cooperate for you.

Dogwood Canyon is a scenic walking/biking/tram park... probably won't work, due to weather at that time of year.  Perhaps you'll be fortunate.

Silver Dollar City is all decked out for Christmas.   Be careful, one of the worst experiences I've ever had was freezing and waiting in long lines during Thanksgiving week at SDC.  If you're coming back to Branson next year also, then you may be able to purchase a SDC season pass that is good for Christmas this year, and then all of next year also.  That's the way we've done it.

There are also tons of music shows available and most will have a Christmas theme.  You could even do the Branson Belle Showboat since you could stay inside.

You may be interested in taking the train that travels through the Ozarks - Scenic Railways.  And then there's always shopping at the Outlet Malls or the Branson Landing.


----------



## Hophop4 (Nov 8, 2008)

We go to Branson often during Thanksgiving week and eveything is lit up and going strong for the Christmas Season until mid December.  Big Cedar has lots to do on the resort.  They have a nice indoor pool and a whirlpool just outside so plan on little swimming if you like.  There is also a mini golf too.

Here's some pics of Big Cedar:

http://picasaweb.google.com/EHophop8
http://hophop4.shutterfly.com


----------



## CharlesS (Nov 8, 2008)

*SIX*



In The Pink said:


> Hub We're not the "Branson Type", although we may suck it up and try Jim Stafford's show...  Anything else we should look into?



I would strongly recommend "SIX".  Fantastic group!

Charles


----------



## ace2000 (Nov 10, 2008)

This Silver Dollar City ad just showed up in my email box today...

http://www.bransonsilverdollarcity.com/tickets/seasonpasses.aspx?track=1108EMAIL

This is a great deal IF you're going to SDC for Christmas and planning on returning next year.


----------



## ace2000 (Nov 10, 2008)

here are the benefits you get when you purchase the season pass early...

http://www.bransonsilverdollarcity.com/tickets/pass-season-ww-sdc.aspx

By the way, in case everyone hasn't heard... Celebration City has announced they are closing down for good.   I think it may have been mentioned here earlier, but just in case.   It's kind of funny though, because they didn't lower the price of the 'All in one' pass at all!


----------



## dwsupt (Nov 10, 2008)

*Dogwood Canyon*

We are going to Branson over Thanksgiving. I read somewhere that Dogwood Canyon was closed so that they can clean up from the flooding this summer. You might want to check before driving or making plans. The shows are great this time of year.  you just have to make your fun.:whoopie:


----------



## SunSand (Nov 10, 2008)

I second "SIX", a very talented singing group that would command $100. tickets in Vegas.  Even my teenager loved the show.


----------



## In The Pink (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks everybody.  Maybe we'll check out "Six" instead of Jim Stafford.  I really don't think we can handle two Branson shows.  

What I was really looking for though was suggestions on what ELSE to do in the area.  I'm thinking that the first week of December will probably not find us in the pool or lazy river much.  We're not the hiker type, more sightseeing or less active type of entertainment, SDC is fine, maybe some caves, etc..... anything else?


----------



## ace2000 (Nov 13, 2008)

Marla,

I've thought about it a little more... at that time of year, there's not a whole lot else.  I'm sure if you found a Branson events calendar somewhere there would probably be a few more options.  I don't know if Dogwood Canyon is open (based on what the previous post mentioned), but if it is open I'd recommend it even for the non-hiking types.  What about trout fishing or horseback riding?


----------



## In The Pink (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks Ace.  From all the research I've done, it does sound like not much to "do" at that time of year.  I do hope Dogwood Canyon is open; I've seen mixed reports.  I guess we'll just have to enjoy the resort and the pretty views and just "chillin'" away from the Houston Rat Race!


----------



## glenmore (Nov 13, 2008)

We just got back from Branson (were there the last week of October) and hadn't considered ourselves the Branson type either. We were surprised how much we enjoyed our week there! We saw "Six" and "Jim Stafford" and actually would have gone to 5 more shows if they had been open (they were off due to the Christmas show season about to start).

Branson offers quite a diversity in their entertainment . . you would be surprised how much you would enjoy the shows. People were very friendly (and this is from someone in VA who is used to southern friendliness) and all took their time to visit and make one feel welcome.

I would also recommend Mel's Hard Luck Dinner for Lunch - the waiters, waitresses, and even the cooks take turns singing and they are great! Makes for a fun and entertaining lunch.

We had such a good time we plan to go back in a year or two . . hope you have the same experience . .


----------



## ace2000 (Nov 14, 2008)

In The Pink said:


> Thanks Ace.  From all the research I've done, it does sound like not much to "do" at that time of year.  I do hope Dogwood Canyon is open; I've seen mixed reports.  I guess we'll just have to enjoy the resort and the pretty views and just "chillin'" away from the Houston Rat Race!



Marla,

I've found a link to an event calendar...

http://www.branson-missouri.com/calendar.asp

As far as 'not much to do'... that time of year can be just as busy as the peak summer periods.  Plenty of people come for the Christmas activities.  It all depends on what you like to do.  If you see a show you like already, the earlier you order tickets the better your seats will be.  

Also, the Branson Landing will have shopping and other activites and I would recommend you seeing that (make sure the weather is halfway decent).  

http://www.bransonlanding.com/special_events.html


----------



## Hophop4 (Nov 14, 2008)

Yes, all the Christmas Shows will be in full swing.  We usually do about 3 sometimes 4 shows, some shopping, driving around looking at the Christmas Lights and spending time at the Resort's Indoor Heated Pool and ....puff...the week is gone!!

I second the show SIX, we enjoyed it too.


----------



## Kozman (Nov 14, 2008)

*Where is JLB*

Speaking of JLB, I haven't seen him on the board as of late.  Hope he is okay.  Anyone have info?


----------



## wandering gnome (Nov 14, 2008)

*caves*

SDC offers it cave.  www.missouribargains.com is offering a discount on Fantastic Caverns, the dirive through cave, if you are interested.  I haven't been in the cave so I can't give a recommendation.


----------



## london (Nov 14, 2008)

*JLB*



Kozman said:


> Speaking of JLB, I haven't seen him on the board as of late.  Hope he is okay.  Anyone have info?



I was wondering the same. JLB had hundreds of posts on TUG.

Has anyone heard from him?


----------



## ace2000 (Nov 15, 2008)

*JLB*

JLB was last spotted at an Eagles concert in Springfield, MO...

http://www.timeshareforums.com/forums/music-books-cinema-tv-soaps/80128-eagles-tonight.html

I think TUG is on his browser blocked site list or something...   

Anyway, I miss him hanging out over here and he was always very helpful.


----------



## In The Pink (Nov 20, 2008)

Re:  JLB - This thread explains what happened to him....See page 2

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=73072&page=2&highlight=hard+green

And a message from him:  I am alive and doing well . . . golfing, fishing, dock-tending, and playing Branson Hospitality at TS4Ms (http://www.timeshareforums.com/index.php)


----------



## ace2000 (Nov 20, 2008)

I knew he was posting over there (and not here)... I didn't know the cause.   

He's always provided a 'wealth' of knowledge about the Branson area and other topics... and know that he's always gone out of his way to help people in need.


----------

